# what type of spread you running this spring?



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

What type of spread are you planning to run this spring?

I am running my modest spread again with no additions:

670 Sillosocks
120 Hardcore Fullbodies ( surrounding and scattered in the kill hole)
60 Higdon Stackable full bodies ( to pack in around the bilnds)
15 flyer sillosocks 
1 rotary machine for windless days
2 ecallers with 8 speakers total

Good luck to everyone

DD


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Were running a small spread this year that includes:

1 dozen GHG Fullbodies
1 dozen TNT shells
About 280 windsocks (hoping to add more before the season gets started)
7 flyers
and one ecaller with 4 speakers


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

300 silosock (more if trapper buys some)
possibliy 15 dozen FA fullbodies


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

I used to run 1200-1250 north winds but sold them late last spring, A friend and I started working on a full body spread but he's been out of work so I'll be looking into 800-1000 sillosocks for this spring. The north winds work but the sillosocks are much more user friendly for set up and take down. I may look for 8-10 doz deadlies if I can muster the funds to get some 3-d heads in the spread


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Something like 450 sillos and 150 deadlys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing changing at all other than ecaller shifts (got too many now, selling a couple) this spring. Nothing even anything to test....should be a KISS spring, can't wait.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

i could use another ecaller! and a new cd. i'm interested!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

500 silo socks
6 SS Flyiers
6 of the Flipping Flying decoys (cant remember what they are called)
10 doz deadly's
5 doz North winds with heads
100 headless north winds
I am possibly going to make more headless north winds this winter if time allows it.
3 mp3 ecallers with a total of 6 speakers.

Can't wait.....this fall was a disappointment where I was in Canada for snow numbers. So now I really got the itch for spring season.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

600 fullbody GHG decoys, same as the last 2 years!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

have fun hauling that many FB's into a field this spring


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to run 2,000 animatronic stuffers. Should be good.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

jcnelsn1 said:


> I am going to run 2,000 animatronic stuffers. Should be good.


Bwahahahahah :beer:

Just watch the shine off those robots... It can be a killer.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

How long does it take to set that spread or do you just turn them on and let them walk to the "X"? :rollin:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just program the coordinates into their GPS, open my garage and they fly to the field and walk themselves into position. It really makes set up and take down easy.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Hauling FB into the field with a Quad isnt that bad. I started off and made about 600 SS a couple years ago and now i have a spread of GHG 5/8th shells and FB's. I like haveing the option depending on how many people and conditions of the field which spread we put out or if we put them all out which i think is fine to mix the 2 spreads i mainly will do that in the spring when running trafic.


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

"6 of the Flipping Flying decoys (cant remember what they are called)"

FYI, I couldn't either so I started calling them "Flippy Floppy @!#$ers"...it works. :thumb:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

A snow goose spread...duh...haha actually we will be running a jumble spread...SS, deadlys, GHG FBs, TNTs, Dakota FBs, flyers, 2 ecallers, some old lifesize flambau canada shells UV painted white...thats what ya get when ya get on a bunch of college kids budgets...it aint pretty but it kills birds


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

150 avery fbs and 150 5/8 shells 5 flyers and a two speakers system. Hope to have four speakers by then as well. Can't make it out there till April 15th this year. Scares me I've never been this late I hope I can find the birds.


----------



## snowgoosedestroyer (Dec 16, 2009)

ill probably just jump roosts.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

bluebill25 said:


> 150 avery fbs and 150 5/8 shells 5 flyers and a two speakers system. Hope to have four speakers by then as well. Can't make it out there till April 15th this year. Scares me I've never been this late I hope I can find the birds.


don't forget your rotary machine at home!


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

900 sillosocks, 35 fliers, 6 feather flyers and hopefully another e-caller. Still likely more than 2 months away and I'm beside myself with excitement!!
:beer: 
MM


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

400 Greenhead Gear full bodies and 300 silosocks.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bucky, u mean the flare machine. Them things r junk. U making it out this year or not? Your welcome to come with us.


----------



## Green-hntr (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I am gonna try 2 dozen and thats it.....really no kidding


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

180 Full Bodies/Shells
62 Sillosocks...not 62 dozen literally 62
225 Socks
500 Rags if we feel the need to put them out...prob will just use all the blue rags and forget about the rest
5-10 Flyers
E-Caller Custom 6 Speaker Setup...

First year trying to decoy so maybe we'll get a few.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Green-hntr said:


> I think I am gonna try 2 dozen and thats it.....really no kidding


Ok you try that I will stick to my 15 dz GHG FBs and my 20 DZ silosocks, but it that works out for you PLEASE post some pictures. :thumb:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

204 sillosocks
50 Northwinds
96 Shells
24 goose gloves
350 rags
2 flyers.
This will make the fourth season for me. Year one only had the rags and me and my son killed 13 in two days.
Year two had the rags goose gloves and shells. We killed 11 in one day and 6 the next. Missed the migration
Year three rags, shells, gloves and 6 dozen sillosocks. we killed 13 first afternoon and 35 in two days. Now this year we are doing a week long hunt. We live 3 1/2 hours away from where we hunt so we only go once a year. I hate that cause I'm so addicted to it.
Each year I keep adding to the spread and our kill numbers keep going up and the wife says if I keep spending money on it her kill numbers are gonna increase by ONE.


----------



## fr8shakr03 (Jan 6, 2009)

Our group will be using a new spread this season.
We plan to use:

400 T and T shells approx 25% blues
few dozen full bodies and floaters
2 rotary machines
4 additional sillosock flapping wing things
1 jackite
1 snow goose magnet
1 flappy wing thing

Ecaller with 4 speakers


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Andy Weber said:


> Green-hntr said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am gonna try 2 dozen and thats it.....really no kidding
> ...


I thought you told me you were going to buy like 800 fullbodies before spring?


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok you try that I will stick to my 15 dz GHG FBs and my 20 DZ silosocks, but it that works out for you PLEASE post some pictures. :thumb:[/quote]

You must have a nice summer job, being on the youth field staff and all....


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Ridge Nelson said:


> Andy Weber said:
> 
> 
> > Green-hntr said:
> ...


I did and i typed this before i decided to buy them, and I decided on 30 dz thanks to your advice!


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

beard said:


> Ok you try that I will stick to my 15 dz GHG FBs and my 20 DZ silosocks, but it that works out for you PLEASE post some pictures. :thumb:


You must have a nice summer job, being on the youth field staff and all....  [/quote]

Yea its the life that planting beans and disking stalks and spraying weeds repairing equiptment every day to buy them, ya its the life...


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

600 socks, 140 shells, and a couple doz full bodies to boot, a doz flyers and 1 for sure maybe 2 rotary machines.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Whatever Chris and JD bring when I go to hunt with them. :beer:


----------

